

Looking for team-mates to join start-up (venture) in Bay Area - Venktheman

Hey guys,<p>I am an ios developer, and I have been working on two ideas in the past, and I strongly believe that these ideas will take off. I was working with a team before, but they got caught up with corporate life, and lost the momentum after being rejected by the investors. I am an iOS developer, and the prototype is pretty much done, and the work is in the stage of :<p>* Improving value proposition.
* Design changes.
* Finalize Revenue Model
* Finish up the business plan.<p>So yes, I am looking for MBA graduates with a passion to take up ideas and see the revenue potential in it and work with me, and the clients. Another iOS developer on the team would also be great, but the priority is to finalize the business model, and get things rolling.<p>I know launching a startup may or may not be the fruitful, but I do believe that if we continue to work non-stop, and truly understand the value proposition and get the "best" revenue model &#38; show it to investors (which we eventually will), things will get rolling  !<p>I need a really smart MBA talent with a good background in marketing and finance. I am looking for talented people with a "never-stop-before-goals-are-reached" attitude. We will be partnering with grocery store retailers to deliver a product for the end users that benefits both parties greatly !<p>Please email me at launchstartup@gmail.com<p>We can discuss about the idea and I can demonstrate the prototype to you, and I would love to share ideas with the team and learn about new suggestions.
======
nanijoe
What specifically do you need the MBA to do for you? Have you tried doing it
yourself? What stopped you from being successful? Also, your "continue to work
non-stop" line will not exactly have people beating down your doors.

~~~
Venktheman
I apologize. I have tried doing it myself, but I am requiring someone who can
handle the business end of the atart-up, and take care of it. We will be
partnering with grocery store retailers to deliver a product for the end users
that benefits both parties greatly !

